# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Как сейчас живут (или не живут) усастники старого mysuicide.ru?

## Fig_poimesh

Возможно здесь есть еще те, которые помнят сайт, хотя это было немного больше чем сайт, ну вы наверно знаете. Я узнал об этом сайте, самое первое упоминание, читая именно ту мета-книгу, или мета-историю, или что то такое, как назвала ее автор, основанную на реальных событиях но с измененными именами персонажей. Там была история про Кирилла blackdiamond665 (который позже все таки совершил суицид, хотя я и не помню как именно) и остальных людей, возможно кто то читал эту историю, вообще там было довольно атмосферно написано, хотя может быть и не очень.

Что сейчас с ними всеми случилось, кто нибудь с того сайта еще жив?

----------

